# Dishwashing soap



## mateosbaby (Mar 15, 2010)

I get eczema pretty badly as an allergic reaction when I use commercial soaps (hand washing or dish washing), especially anti-bacterial kinds, and even kinds that are supposed to be "sensitive" or whatever. Even rubber gloves don't always help, especially when they get a pin-size hole in them....  I have found most bar soaps work well for me for hand soaps, but what about for washing dishes by hand? Is there a way to make my own, or an all-natural kind I could use that I may have better luck with?

Thanks, all!


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

I can't remember if I have posted this before, but here it is again.

Â½ C Castile soap
3 drops Tea Tree oil
2 C Hot water

Mix all items in pump action container. Shake well before use. Add Â½ c vinegar and 3-5 pumps of mixture to running water for dishes


If you have hard/well water, soap will not foam. I like Citrus Castile, but there is also an ultra sensitive unscented version designed for washing baby diapers. Either work well. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I dilute Murphy's Oil soap, and use it on dishes. Also have ecxema, but never get it from Murphy's. It has orange oil in it, so don't use it if that causes reactions for you. Also wash my hair w it and baking soda. Helps my scalp (w ecxema!). All the best, ldc


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I have eczema also. The only commercial Dish detergent I can use is the Green Palmolive. No other type/color of Palmolive either. Anything else makes me break out in hives. Ivory or Dawn are the absolute worst for me.

ldc: do you have hard water?


----------

